# Possible to have gui (backgroundimage) in Multi Rack and multi instrument banks?



## jjs (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

i know you can load a background image in instument options and edit a script.

But i'm not succeeding in getting a nice gui background in multi rack and multi instrument banks (performance view), editing a script there is possible.

Is it possible?
Anyone knows how to do it?

I searched the forum, but no satisfying results.

(i use kontakt 4.2)

Thanks for helping!

Best regards,
jjs


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi jjs,

For the multiscript, I don't think there is anyway to 'point' the MS to the wallpaper file or to an associated Resources file, as there is for an instrument script. 

However, you can do a sort of pseudo-wallpaper by using a re-skinned label. For example, look at the following code:

_{ multiscript pseudo wallpaper }_
*on init*
``set_ui_height(3)
``*declare* ui_label bkgd (1,1) _{ control name }_
````move_control_px(bkgd,0,0)
````set_text(bkgd,'')
````set_control_par_str(get_ui_id(bkgd),CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,'Bkgd/Sunrise')
``_{ Put your other panel stuff after this, for example }_
``*declare* ui_knob Test(0,100,1)
``message('')```
*end on*

You need to move the Sunrise wallpaper to your pictures folder (in My docs); in the above example I put the Sunrise wallpaper in a folder named Bkgd. This label must be the first label declared for the panel and, for some peculiar reason, the label doesn't cover the leftmost 10 pixels or so.

BTW the above code has to be compiled in Nils' editor before you can load it into K4.

Rejoice,

Bob

EDIT: Whoops! I think I misunderstood your question, I thought you were talking about the multiscript control panel but now I see you are referring to the multi-itself. Could you please clarify just what you want to cover with wallpaper :?


----------



## jjs (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Big Bob,

thanks for responding so fast!

In fact i want the same as in a single instrument (wich also can have multiple samples), but then on the multirack.
A gui with a nice background image and some knobs on it.

Oh oh i had some errors, but that's because i forgot to put them in nils his editor first.
So now no errors.

Changed some minor things, else it would'nt load the image.

{ multiscript pseudo wallpaper } 
on init 
set_ui_height_px(3)
make_perfview 
declare ui_label $bkgd (1,1) { control name } 
move_control_px($bkgd,0,0) 
set_text($bkgd,"test multirack") 
set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($bkgd),$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"multirack") 
{ Put your other panel stuff after this, for example } 
declare ui_knob $Test(0,100,1) 
message('')
end on 

Ok thats succeeding, but i only see it when script editing is open. I'm still a beginner so have to test things by trial and error i know.

Thanks 
Best regards,
jjs


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this may have become a comedy of errors :lol: 

Did you read the EDIT at the bottom of my original post?

To clarify, I misunderstood your original request. :oops: I thought you wanted to wallpaper the multi*script* header. The *multiscript* is NOT the same thing as a multi rack or instrument bank. The multiscript is a script that 'services' all the instruments contained in a bank by preprocessing MIDI data in various ways. There is a little button just to the left of the Aux button on the Multi Rack header that you can click to open and close the multiscript (provided no instruments are in edit mode).

I thought you were writing or using a *multiscript* and you didn't want its control panel to be so plain Jane. If you are not using a multiscript or if you aren't opening its control panel, then it doesn't appear at all in your multi rack or instrument bank setup and my script won't help you.

I hope the above clarifies my misunderstanding of your original request. Please disregard the script I posted (unless you actually do want to paper the *multiscript* panel). For that purpose, the script should work as I posted it. ***

Now, as to what you probably were really asking for, If you are talking about the header and surrounding bezel of an instrument bank (ie the bezel that surrounds the window displaying the bank instruments), I don't think there is any way to change the backdrop from what K4 defaults to.

If, on the other hand, you are talking about a multi-rack full of scripted instruments all setup in performance view, the instruments themselves can each be wallpapered individually by traditional means. Apart from that, what else are you trying to wallpaper?


*** Finally, I don't understand the edits you made. Are you loading this script into some instrument or did you actually load it into the multiscript? A ui height of only 3 pixels doesn't make any sense, of course as long as you leave the ui_knob declared it will 'open up' the ui area anyway. And, where did you find the image file named 'multirack' ?? Is this something you made or is there actually such an image provided by NI? :? 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## jjs (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Bob @ Wed Jul 06 said:


> I think this may have become a comedy of errors :lol:
> 
> Did you read the EDIT at the bottom of my original post? Yes i did
> To clarify, I misunderstood your original request. :oops: I thought you wanted to wallpaper the multi*script* header. The *multiscript* is NOT the same thing as a multi rack or instrument bank. The multiscript is a script that 'services' all the instruments contained in a bank by preprocessing MIDI data in various ways. There is a little button just to the left of the Aux button on the Multi Rack header that you can click to open and close the multiscript (provided no instruments are in edit mode). I thought a gui could work the same in a InstrumentBank/Rack as with an Instrument, but you can only wrap it around i see. But it could give a nice effect, as there will also be separate instrument in this multirack who would have a complete gui.
> ...



I editted my answers in orange in the quote.
Thanks for your great help sofar Bob.
Maybe if another idea comes up i'll be glad to hear.
I also will seacrche and explore some more examples here on this forum.

Best regards,

jjs


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 7, 2011)

> I thought it could almost be the same as an individual instrument (like in the gui generator, you see the instrument above the gui)



If you are talking about the backdrop around the header controls such as the editing wrench, the master Tune knob, etc, that area *is* covered by conventional wallpaper for each instrument. Whereas the background label idea I suggested will only cover the UI area itself.

If there is a way of changing the backdrop for these other areas you are talking about, I'm not aware of how it might be done. But, perhaps some of our resident ui experts can chime in here if they know of some undocumented way of accomplishing what you are trying to do.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## jjs (Jul 8, 2011)

[quote="
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Rejoice,

Bob[/quote]

Mighty thanks anyway Bob!

I will try and search some more.

Best regards,
jjs


----------

